# Huge traffic jam at front of hive



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

I walked up to my hive today and there were many, many bees buzzing around. At first I thought that there was robbing occurring, but after observing for a while I realized that the bees were all in a holding pattern waiting to enter the hive. There is only a small 1/2" or so hole for the entrance. As the hive expanded, I opened the second hole in the middle of the hive, but they are not using it very much. In any case, I am worried about this situation as the small entrance is hindering their ability to exit and enter. What can I do at this point? Try to cut it open larger? Please advise. Thank you.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

You were likely watching orientation flights. They will land and bunch up at the opening if traffic get to heavy. 

Don't worry about enlarging the hole. You could plug all the entrances at night then in the morning drill another hole. The bees will be a little upset when your finished. So wear your personal protection equipment. 

You can just leave the second hole open or close it up. I would just leave it alone for now.


----------



## Riverderwent (May 23, 2013)

TSWisla said:


> What can I do at this point? Try to cut it open larger? Please advise.


I would drill a 1½" hole over your existing hole for ventilation and traffic control. Drilling a hole on top of a hole is a challenge and you will need to center the new hole slightly off center of the old hole. I agree that you are looking at orientation flights, but 1/2" is small, and you will need the larger hole. Smoke them and suit up.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

Hole saw and a cordless drill. 1.25" or 1.5" diameter is perfect. Top bar nuc on left has one of them yellow plastic rings. Someone already calculated the size of hole that is required for bees to be happy.


----------



## Chuck Jachens (Feb 22, 2016)

I think that 1.5 inch hole is too big. It will be hard to defend. Drill a second hole if you must.

I use three 5/8 inch holes covered with a telescoping entrance. Biobees.com has a good video 
about telescoping entrances.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

my TBH kits from Beeline come with 3 predrilled 1inch holes along the long side of the hive. Only one is uncorked for the first year. If they build out to the halfway point of 14 bars, the second one gets opened up. For the second full spring, all 3 are uncorked and that seems to be a good amount of opening. For the winter, I will cork up 2 of the 3. I agree that a 1/2 inch hole is too small for a full size hive. (It's perfect for a 5 frame nuc, that's what I use on them)


----------



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

Excellent Chuck! Thank you. Here is the link https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=izVkg-w7aZM


----------



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

ruthie,

I never go the opportunity to that you for your beeline apiary suggestion. I did end up purchasing the TBH from them and I love it. The entrance problem is the only issue that I am having with it. I plan on drilling another hole or two next to the one that is already there, tonight.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

TSWisla said:


> ruthie,
> 
> I never go the opportunity to that you for your beeline apiary suggestion. I did end up purchasing the TBH from them and I love it. The entrance problem is the only issue that I am having with it. I plan on drilling another hole or two next to the one that is already there, tonight.


You got a TBH kit from Beeline that didn't have 3 evenly spaced holes along the long side of the board? I didn't know they were carrying multiple types, except they added one with a window (and I usually cut my own in). I have 5 of their kits and love everything about them. If I was a better woodworker, I might be able to get my raw cost down to $100, but that wouldn't include my time.


----------



## TSWisla (Nov 13, 2014)

The hive does have the holes, but as I mentioned earlier, they refuse to use the middle one (the 3rd one is still sealed up). I agree with you that the kit is great. Thank you again for the advice. I did end up boring a new opening right next to the first hole. I will let you know how it looks tomorrow.


----------



## Noahsoak (May 12, 2014)

My tbh has only one entrance open. 1" dia. I installed a caught swarm almost two weeks ago. They have built a wall of sorts that has closed the entrance to basically one bee at a time.

Never seen that done by the bees before.


----------



## buffaloeletric (Mar 11, 2010)

This happens to me almost everyday around 2-3:30. Around an hour after I notice it, things go right back to normal.


----------

